# [d20 Modern] The "In Character" Character game Part Two



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

The previous thread was getting too large (900+ posts) so here is the new thread to start off in.

Here is the old thread ICCG Part One

OOC comments in the OOC thread.  If you'd like to join this game, read the OOC thread for the rules and instructions on how to do that.

Here is the rogue gallery thread to see who's currently playing.  If you've already been approved for the game, post up your character profile, let me know and I'll start you in.

Level Ten
Hanh (Almighty DM with her two cats) - USA
Six aka Sixchan - Scotland
Wille aka Dalamar - Finland
James  aka Jemal - Canada

Level Nine
Rom aka Janos Audron - Netherlands

Level Eight
James aka FestyDog - Australia

Level Six
Mario aka Lichtenhart - Italy

Level Five
Daniel aka Thoughtbubble- USA?

Level Four
Folkert aka Douane - Germany

Level Three
Curran aka Ivanhoe - USA

Level Two
Matt aka Krizzel - USA
Patrik Renholm - Finland

_Level One_
Erich aka Wanderer- USA


And now, let the insanity continue!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

*Summary*

Currently our hapless companions are in the large Cornell University gym after their big battle with the Mortal Combat minions.  What a first day to the Ithacon!

Wille has stepped out of the locker room dressed as the new Sub-Zero but he hasn't figured out how to use the powers yet.

Rom has possession of Harry Potter's wand and is still working out the kinks.

Daniel has just been rescued from being tied up on the ceiling.  He's found some strange device in the boy's locker room.

Festy has been practicing with his Morpho Gun and found that sometimes the results are not so pleasant...and sometimes it is.

Jemal has finally turned himself into a boy again, passing the Sailor Moon wand to Six who turned himself into a girl.

Mario and Pikachu have been watching from the sidelines.

Now Festy-James and Vivi are heading out the door.  Vivi had informed everyone that the great wizards back at McGraw tower(Gandalf, Saruman, Raistlin) need their help on an important matter.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Jemal (May 3, 2003)

JJ shakes his head to clear the voices out, wondering if anyone else had just heard that.
"Meh" he thinks, following Vivi and FJ


----------



## Dalamar (May 3, 2003)

Having played Mortal Kombat, Wille tries the most basic move from Sub-Zero: crouch, forward, low punch.

Regardless of if it works, he then picks up his backpack and walks after Festy and Vivi.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 4, 2003)

"So," Festy says to Vivi, "Now that we're on our way there, what is it they need help with?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 4, 2003)

Daniel pockets the strange device, and runs back through the gym to catch up with the people there. He's allready running through the full length of the explanation the dream, just in case someone asks again. "Sorry about that," he says. "So, Vivi, how can we help you?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 4, 2003)

Shortly after arriving to the gym, if they were'nt involved in that ferocious battle, the ENboarders would have noticed Mario falling in a kind of trance, his eyes closed muttering strange words in what sounded like latin. Thus he completely missed the battle, despite Pikachu tried desperately to have him react.
Then, as suddenly as it began, Mario wakes up, shakes his head, and joins the others.
"Sorry it took me so long but I had to meditate... OH MY GOD WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU?!!"
Last time he checked James was female and Six male, Wille didn't have a ninja suit on and everybody wasn't bleeding so much on the snow.
"Well it looks like my help is much needed now." Mario grabs something hanging around his neck, then touches the most wounded of his friends (Wille?) and utters: "Vulnus tenue sanatur!"
(I cast cure light wounds)
Then, as if casting a spell was perfectly normal, he turns to Daniel, offering his hand with a warm smile: "Hi! Are you an Enboarder too? My name is Mario."


----------



## Sixchan (May 4, 2003)

Six catches a glimpse of the "clock" as Daniel pockets it and her eyes widen in amazement. "D...Daniel?  Could I see that a second?  I think I might know what it is." She turns to face Mario, shrugs, and shouts back at the same volume, "WHAT DO YOU THINK?" She smiles, and waves. "Hey Mario, long time no see." Then she turns back to Daniel.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 5, 2003)

Daniel looks up from examining the device as he walks into the room. Ignoring Six's question for the moment, he shakes Mario's hand firmly. "I'm Daniel. Pleased to meet you. Though I gotta say, I'm a little surprized. Everyone else seemed to know who I was without asking. So, what're you doing in my dream?"

Daniel holds the device up so that Six can get a look at it, but maintains a firm grip on it. "Sure. So you know what this thing is then?"


----------



## Sixchan (May 5, 2003)

Six stares at it and appears to be in deep concentration. "Hmm..."

OOC: Hanh, could I get a really specific description of this thing?  Like whether the writing appears to be phonetic or pictographic, whether there is a pattern, or whether it appears to be an almost random collection of symbols.  If  there is, what sort of symbols are there?  Specificly, I'm looking for pictures of an Anchor, the sun, and the moon.  How many dials does the clock have?  And is there any obvious way to manipulate the dials, such as an open top, or those little things at the side of watches?


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

Vivi heads outside into the snow with Festy and Jemal.  "Well, its a big problem.  Something bad has been happening and they need somebody to help figure out what to do about it."  Vivi glances around nervously as if the walls had listening devices.  "Maybe I should let them explain."

Wille slides one foot behind him, crouching before slamming the hand forward.  He could feel his fist tingle with some kind of power, but he's not sure what.  That done he hurries to catch up to Festy, Jemal and Vivi.

While Wille is heading off, suddenly Mario exclaims loudly in a language nobody seems to understand.  But Wille is suddenly a glow and feels much better.

[Wille Heal: 9 points]

Six messes around with the gadget, noticing that it does indeed have strange writing alongside the edges of it.  Nothing he could decipher though.  A claps caught his eye and he presses it to reveal inside something strange looking indeeed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 5, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *"I'm Daniel. Pleased to meet you. Though I gotta say, I'm a little surprized. Everyone else seemed to know who I was without asking. So, what're you doing in my dream?"*




"In your dream? Oh I see, that's a possible explanation as well. I was more prone to the 'catastrophical event that will change or maybe even destroy reality forever if it isn't stopped', but we may as well be in a dream. But then I'd say we were in Hahn's dreams rather than yours... Nevermind, this isn't the first time today I'm absolutely wrong. Does anyone else need my help? I still feel energy inside me, so I guess I can heal someone else."
You can visibly notice that Mario is very happy about this whole healing thing.
"Mmm doesn't that thing look like the device Lara Croft had in Tomb Raider movie? I am afraid I can't be of much more help since I didn't see it. Unless I can use this energy to learn something about that writing. Do you think it could work?"

Pikachu follows Vivi out of the snow and then draws Mario's attention squealing "Piika? chuu." [Shouldn't we follow her? She looks really worried.]
"Oh, Pikachu's right, we'd better talk on our way back to the tower. Whatever worries the likes of Galdalf, Saruman and Raistlin shouldn't be left waiting."
"Pika!" [Come back here, little one!] he says as he catch up with the yellow mouse, pointing at his shoulder.

OOC: sorry I should have stated before my spells for today:
0) Light, Read Magic, Cure Minor Woundsx2
1) Comprehend Languages, Cure Light Woundsx3 (one used)


----------



## Dalamar (May 5, 2003)

_What went wrong? It... It didn't come out._
Wille looks at his hands as he walks. 
We are outside now, or at least heading, do I feel cold in the snow, what with the skimpy ninja outfit and all.

*OoC:* I think I know what's missing from the activation, but I'll let my IC-me think it over a while.
*HP:* 28/81, *AP:* 66


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2003)

"Yeah that's the gizmo from the tomb raider movie," Festy agrees, "Far as I can remember its a key to time travel, so if you can figure out how to use it you'll have just about infinite power. That said keep it out of Raistlin's sight or he'll want it."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 6, 2003)

"Time travel?" Daniel says in response to Festy. "That's a headache waiting to happen." He slips it back into his jacket pocket, promising himself he'll look at it later.

"Vivi, if you'd like to wait for them to explain, that's fine," Daniel says, buttnig into a conversation that wasn't really his.

Then, Daniel does his best to keep up with Mario. "It's just that things aren't happening like they normally are. The rules of reality aren't applying as I remember and expect them to. There are only a couple of ways that can happen. Either a new part of the rules is coming into play, the rules are breaking, or this isn't reality, but something that mostly seems like it. I'd tend to go with the third, but it's just personal preference. And the reason I think this is one of my dreams is that I remember dreams like this, and I'm pretty sure I'm a sentient being. I can only be sure that you folks seem like it. Then again, that's all the basis I have in reality for assuming everyone else has conciousness."

"In the end though, it doesn't really matter if it is my dream or not. Because either way, all I can do is try to figure out what the rules are and what the relationships seem to be, and do my best to react to them. *Just like this is real life.*" Daniel places heavy emphasis on the last sentence and shrugs.

"So it's not that I'm crazy, or that I'm trying to impose my worldview on ya'll, just that it's less freaky that Sub-Zero, Saruman, and a Sailor Moon gender changing wand are in my dreams as opposed to reality is taking these things on."

"Oh, Jemal. If this was a dream, you'd be the craving to go kick some butt. And if you were a reperesentive of that,  being forced into female form just meant that I know I should be kicking more butt myself."


----------



## Jemal (May 6, 2003)

Jemal looks at Daniel, opening his mouth to speak, then closing it, openign it again, and finally turning to face daniel directly.  "Well, I guess the only thing I can say to that is 'ME CRUSH'."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

"You have a crush on Daniel now, Jemal?" Hanh asked with a smirk as she hopped out into the snow.  Her feet sunk deeply, leaving little holes wherever she went.  And go she did, running ahead of everyone with her arms out, her feet stomping into the white, and her long black hair flying behind her.

"Wheeee!" she called out ethusiastically.

Vivi hurried along, intermittantly waiting and moving with the group.  "Come come..." the black mage muttered as the group trudged along in the cold.

And yes indeed, Wille was feeling chilly.

Finally the group reached McGraw tower, the light from upstairs reaching them.  The door stood lonely, absent of the big bug bear that greeted them earlier.  Vivi uttered a few words and it flew open to admit them up the winding staircase that led to the wizard's tower.


----------



## Sixchan (May 7, 2003)

"Time travel, eh?  Well, it wasn't what I was thinking of, but its still cool nonetheless." Six looks up at the tower. "Oh yeah...weren't we supposed to take that wand to Harry?" She looks over to Rom. "Someone's gonna catch hell!"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 7, 2003)

During the walk, Daniel smiles, and pretends he's not cold as all heck. During the walk, he's muttering to himself over, and over. If anyone listened closely, they would have heard It's an honor. I've admired your work since childhood." Seeing the tower seems to shake him out of his daze, and he looks around once, taking a deep breath.

"Hey, Vivi? Truth be told, I'm really scared about this. Are these other wizards very mean? Is there somethin I shouldn't say, lest I be turned into a toad?" 

Daniel shakes his head at Six's comment, trying not to grin in amusement. As he does, he catches a glimpse of Six, and seems to realize something. "Yo, Six, sorry I didn't think of this earlier, but I'm willing to loan you my jacket if you're willing to accept it. It's cold out and I've at least got pants." As soon as the words are out of his mouth, he prepares himself to get railed on by Jemal, Six, and Hanh.


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2003)

"Damn, this thing doesn't have heat insulation. Unless I have to do something to activate it."
Wille tries concentrating on the suit and driving off the cold.


----------



## Sixchan (May 7, 2003)

Six smiles out of the corner of her mouth, and lays her accent on thick.  "Ye huvnae no'iced frae th' accent, Dan?  Afore this, ah kin assure ye tha' ave been a 'true Scotsman' maer th'n wance." She winks at Daniel and mimes the lifting of a kilt.  "Ahm no stranger tae ventalatin mah bits!"  Six smiles again, and drops back into her normal voice.  "Hmm...I wish this outfit came with a claymore..."

Six sighs, remembering a verse drilled into her skull by a teacher when she was young. "Cauld blaws the wind frae east to west, 
The drift is driving sairly; 
Sae loud and shill's I hear the blast 
I'm sure it's winter fairly."


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 7, 2003)

"I dunno Wille, maybe there's some secret ninja meditation to activate it?"

"Daniel, I don't know how you came into this situation, but I noticed that what we knew as reality is getting gradually farther as more and more universes, that we knew as fictional universes are merging into this one. At first we met Pikachu and Nurse Joy, but now how many things we thought existed only in our imagination have we already encountered? And what really worries me is that every time it happens we're caring less. Our very perception of reality is changing. I tried to map our encounters with new elements to infer a pattern, to get a direction where we could find the epicenter of this phenomenon and maybe reserve it, but I'm no Mr. Fantastic and I think my attempt failed miserably. I suggest we all stay focused, and try to learn everything we can, but without forgetting who we are and where we are from, or we may not have a home to come back to anymore."

"Vivi, can't you tell us anything more about what expect us?"


----------



## Sixchan (May 7, 2003)

Six looks offended. "We're not caring less!  We're just adapting and fully appreciating how cool this is.  I can zap, dodge, and see people much better than I ever could before!  I say that we should let Hanh hiccup herself out, and then go KICK ASS!  I care about this a LOT!"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 7, 2003)

Mario rolls eyes and make an expression as if Six just proved his point.

"Six, with all respect, we have been just lucky till now. We met lots of friendly people, and nobody got seriously hurt. But we did get hurt. We risked our lives, sometimes in stupid ways. This is no game. We don't know the extent of this phenomenon. What if tomorrow Godzilla shows up in midtown Glasgow? What if in a week the Tarrasque finds the West Coast of his liking? What if in a month Galactus comes and devours our planet? Shouldn't I worry? Besides, probably everything that apeeared here, disappeared from their rightful worlds. Now tell me what will become of Middle Earth without Gandalf? what will happen to Harry Potter without his wand? What already happened to Sailormoon?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Vivi just motioned everyone to head upstairs.  "Gandalf will explain," the black mage chittered nervously, little feet pattering upwards.

And ascend they did, out of the cold winds and into the musty tower.  Finally upstairs they could see the three wizards gathering around a small round crystal sphere.

"Ah!  I see you've all made it," Gandalf spoke cheerily although a little worried at the proliferation of injuries all around. "I hope you didn't find too much trouble on the way back."

Raistlin gave Hanh a dirty look which she returned back, before he glanced over at Jemal and Six...looking slightly taken aback.  One snow white brow raised.

"I see you haven't improved your looks any despite going back to being male," the wizard spoke nastily in his breathy voice to Jemal.  He did give an odd glance at the pink Six but didn't comment quite yet.


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2003)

"Not too much on the way back, but some _before_ we had the chance to head back."


----------



## Sixchan (May 8, 2003)

Six notices the glance, and looks back. "Ah...stunned silence.  Says it all, doesn't it?" She sticks her tounge out at Raistlan, and turns back to Gandalf. "So...you had something to tell us?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 8, 2003)

Daniel walks forward and extends a handshake to Gandalf. "I'm Daniel, pleased to meet you. Unfortunately their injuries came up as they were trying to rescue me."

Regardless of if Gandalf shakes his hand or not, he's going to offer a handshake to Raistlin. "You've been an inspiration to me since I first heard of you. This is an honor."


----------



## Sixchan (May 9, 2003)

Slowly, Six becomes aware of something that feels a little odd.  He turns to Hanh. "Hanh, are you noticing anything strange?  What's the time?"


----------



## Jemal (May 9, 2003)

Jemal smirks at Raistlin "Well, It could be worse.. least I didn't turn into you, eh?" He chuckles and then looks around at the gathered peeps.  "SO, who's gonna explain what the f*cks going on around here?" he asks as he plops into a chair and puts his feet up (Careful not to break anything)


----------



## Dalamar (May 9, 2003)

Wille sighs at JJ's comment.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 12, 2003)

Gandalf reaches out and shakes Daniel's hand heartily, before nodding at Wille.  "Well, well.  We can do something about that, boy.  Wouldn't want you hurt before you go off on a mission, eh?"  He eyes Rom.  "You give that wand back to Harry yet?"

Meanwhile, Raistlin frowns slightly at Daniel as he speaks.  "Of course its an honor," he snaps before waving a hand at Jemal.  The chair crumbles to the floor, taking Jemal along with in a undignified thump to his rear.  The wizard smirks slightly.

"Well..." Gandalf spoke up a little warily.  "Let's not get ahead of ourselves..."

Hanh glances at her watch.  "Um...I guess close to midnight...why, Six?"


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2003)

Jim gets to his feet, brushing himself off.
"Touche."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 13, 2003)

Festy appears to stand at ease while waiting for Gandalf to explain the situation.


----------



## Sixchan (May 13, 2003)

"I dunno...it just felt like something wasn't quite right with time...I'm not sure exactly what I mean, but something just doesn't feel right.  Like time's going faster...or slower.  Maybe I just need to lie down for a while.  Speaking of which, where are we going to sleep tonight?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 13, 2003)

Wille's eyes light up in smile behind the Sub-Zero mask at what Gandalf said.
"We certainly wouldn't want."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 13, 2003)

Gandalf gestured for everyone to sit around him, on the floor, in chairs which Raistlin hadn't destroyed in his petty revenge, wherever.  When everyone had settled down, he began to speak in his wise all-knowing tone that millions of fans knew so well.

"It is a great power...an artifact known throughout the ages for its ability to grant wishes.  And, my friends, it has gotten loose in our world!  Doing damage of irreparable type."  Gandalf shuddered.  "Because it is being controlled by a mad man...a crazed fool intent to control the masses of not just this world but galaxies and dimensions...parallel universes are at his beck and call."

"He's evil," Saruman agreed, his eyes colder than the temperature outside.  "And more powerful than any of you can imagine...I still think that it's a mistake to trust them with this, Gandalf.  They can't possibly know what they're up against...we would be sending them to be slaughtered."

"They're our only hope..." Gandalf spoke softly.  "They have to stop him."

"Then we're as good as dead," Raistlin added with a snicker then pointed at Hanh.  "I still think she is one of them...a spy.  We should do away with her and her little friend, too."  He eyed Jemal.


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2003)

jemal thouhts:
urge... to... attack... rising..
Must... hold... back...
Must... not... attack... powerful.. wizards...


----------



## Dalamar (May 16, 2003)

"Obi Wan Kenobi... you're our only hope..."
Wille mutters silently.

"So, is this crazy  guy with a megalomania complex the reason why things seem 'off' to us? The reason why we run into things we thought were fiction?"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 17, 2003)

Daniel nods. "Can't say I really have much of an idea of what's going on, but I do have a few burning questions. Think we could break for the night and take this up in the morning? If this situation is near as dangerous as it sounds, we should take the time to go in prepared. Would that be accptable to everyone?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2003)

Festy gives Daniel's suggestion a thumbs up.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

Gandalf nodded.  "Very wise, young one.   Very well.  Rest for the night and return in the morn and I will tell you more of your quest...beforewarned...it is a dangerous one that will test your mettle in ways untold."

"Melodramatic much," Hanh muttered under her breath while flashing an innocent smile at the wizards.  "Ok...well we can all go back to the hotel or we can stay over in the medical center tonight with Nurse Joy."

She bounced down the spiral staircase.  "Everyone decide for themselves.  Just meet back here in the morning, kay?"


----------



## Sixchan (May 17, 2003)

"I'm going back to the hotel.  I need to see if any clean dresses have appeared in my room."

As she walks down the stairs, she mutters to herself, running through a thought process.  "Okay...ancient artifact...power to grant wishes...other worlds...Sacred Realm?  Dark World?  Hmm...Ganon?  Triforce? Hmm...hey...Hookshot...Master Sword!" Six continues down the stairs, humming Zelda's Lullaby.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2003)

Wille goes to his hotel room, gets his ninja suit off, plays a couple of songs from memory with his guitar and then lays his head to the billow.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2003)

Festy evaluates his own injuries.

"I'm going to Nurse Joy's, catchas later," he says, and tries to remember the way there as he trudges through the snow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 18, 2003)

Mario, that usually can't get sleepy before late at night, extracts a travel chessboard from his trusted 'schoolbag of holding' and asks to the wizards: "Anyone up for a game of chess? In the meanwhile you could tell me more about this threat we're going to face."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

Gandalf sits down in front of Mario.  "Well, I think I should wait until the others get here before I tell them anything." He informs the young man with a smile.  "But that shouldn't stop us from playing chess!"

*-*-*-*

Festy-James spends a very relaxed and invigorating night at Nurse Joy's.  Whatever happened there is between him and the pink haired nurse but it sounded louder that Wille's exclamations of before.

[Festy heals to full hit points.]

*-*-*-*

Six couldn't find any new dresses to wear.  She figures that perhaps shopping must be in order for that to happen.

*-*-*-*

Wille sleeps a nice restful sleep

*-*-*-*

Everyone except for Festy who went to Nurse Joy heals their level in hitpoints.  (ie: if you're 7th level, you heal 7 points)

Next morning brings only more cold and certainly more snow.  And yet another odd thing...the rest of the Ithacon people seem to be gone...no one visible - no security guards, no hotel staff, no other guests, no one except for the same crew.

And even worse - no breakfast in the main dining hall.


----------



## Dalamar (May 24, 2003)

"Crap."
How on Earth is one supposed to start a day without breakfast? Well, propably by resorting to candy like Wille.
After eating his 'nourishing breakfast, Wille heads back to the wizards' tower.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 24, 2003)

Festy arrives with a strange expression on his face, he seems somewhat distant and content.

"Hehe... thats a side of her noone woulda seen on TV... hehe," he says then notices the lack of breakfast, "Meh, I can go without food."

Festy smiles and seems to float off in the general direction of the tower.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

Jim sighs.

"Where's the damn kitchen, I'll cook some good old back-bacon&Eggs."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

*Statler Hotel - Kitchen*

"Just eggs for me!" Hanh pipes up, looking about two notches less hyperactive and cheerful than usual.  "What can I say?  I'm not a morning person in the slightest."  She yawns and padded after Jemal in hopes of food in her belly.  "Will you make me eggs, please please oh please?"

The hotel kitchen is a huge metal glorious affair with every ingredient, utensil and cookware for a gourmet chef.  Whatever Jemal wanted, it was there.  Rows and rows of perfect marble counters, stacks of sharp knifes, and a huge meat locker all for his plundering.

"oooOOOhh.  Sharp pointy objects," Hanh breathed, reaching out for a knife.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 26, 2003)

*McGraw Tower - Wizard's Room*

Festy-James and Wille reach the wizard's tower after trudging through the freezing cold.  By the time Wille reaches there he's pepped up with energy from the five candy bars he had just devoured.  The door springs open to both their touch, allowing the access to the tower's inner workings.

Upstairs they see Gandalf still playing chess with Mario, but Sauruman and Raistlin are nowhere in sight.

"Ah!  I trust your rest was peaceful last night?" the grey wizard called out cheerfully.


----------



## Dalamar (May 26, 2003)

"It was. But it seems all the people have disappeared. You wouldn't happen to have an explanation?"
Wille shakes his arms and legs as he talks, ninja suit not being one of the warmest ones.


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2003)

"I think I like it here...." Jim heads looking for some bacon in the meat locker, and asks Hanh to grab some eggs.  He then calls out 
"HEY, anybody else want breakfast?" and when he's got everything starts cooking the Bacon.  "You like any spices on your Eggs?" He asks Hanh (And anyone else who comes by)

"What kinda eggs everyone want?  I can do anything that aint too fancy."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 27, 2003)

"Rest good, but peaceful?... no," Festy says and chuckles.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 27, 2003)

OOC: Whoops, I'll get ready for the morning too.

In the evening Mario finds out he's a little out of practice with chess, and probably takes a solemn beating from Gandalf, so late at night, when he finally leaves the tower for his room, he's sure he won't catch any sleep until he finds out a suitable strategy. He wakes up when outside is still dark, eats some chocolate on the road and he's back at the tower trying to get Gandalf mad with his knights.

"Do you like playing black or white, Gandalf?"

"Festy, Wille, good morning! Too bad I don't have any game for more players, I forgot my chinese checkers somewhere. Was the breakfast any good? I could really use some of it later."

"Can you tell us anything about our mission now, Gandalf, or we have to wait for the others to show up?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

*Statler Hotel - Kitchen*

Patrik Renholm awoke from his stupor the smell of eggs and bacon. Following the aroma led him to the hotel kitchen where one young man and one very sleepy young woman busily made themselves breakfast.

Or rather, the guy was making breakfast and the gal was busy eating it as it came off the stove with lots of "ow - hot hot hot - ow!" involved.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 27, 2003)

*McGraw Tower - Wizard's Room*

Gandalf nodded to those gathered around him.  "I would rather wait until the others come to the tower so I do not have to repeat myself.  As for the people disappearing...I believe it is just the effect of this madman encroaching on this world."  He glanced around warily.  "I will discuss this later, if only your compatriots would hurry - this quest is most urgent."


----------



## Dalamar (May 27, 2003)

"Good? There _was_ no breakfast 'cause everybody's disappeared!"
Wille is finally starting to feel something else beside numbness in his cold fingers.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 28, 2003)

"Hey Mario, we haven't had breakfast, but I'll go back and get the others," Festy says, still sounding distracted, and wanders off back to where the others were staying.


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2003)

"Well you know, if you would wait a few minutes, we'ld both be able to eat them without burning our to... HEY, we have life!" Jim says as he glances over at the new guy.

"Why didn't you dissapear?" he says to the new guy, stuffing a piece of bacon in his mouth. "Ow.. hot.. aaah"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 28, 2003)

Daniel sleeps restlessly. After all, how can one sleep in a dream? After spending a little longer than necessarry preparing himself to handle the unexpected, Daniel heads towards the wizard's tower.


----------



## Sixchan (May 28, 2003)

Six rolls over and looks at her alarm clock.  As is typical of her usual self, she begins talking to herself.  "Urk.  I had the weirdest dream. I--oh." Six catches a look of herself in the bedside mirror. "I...ah...guess it wasn't a dream after all. Hmm...I...uhh...I need a drink." Six gets up, and opens her case.  Taking out some tea bags, she proceeds to make herself some tea. "Hmm...I wonder if I should...no.  I think there'll be time for that later.  Shower, and then clothes." She finishes her tea, has a shower, and gets dressed. She packs her bag, taking everything from the day before, except the Wand, which she carries. She also makes sure to pack a new bottle of coke.  Taking everything, she heads downstairs.

As she gets down, she notices all the hubbub coming from the kitchen.  She looks in, and smiles at the terrible Duo.  "I can make real good scrambled egg in the Microwave, if that's any help.  And I can make great Pasta for breakfast.  Of course, I wouldn't mind some French Toast myself.  Actually..." She steps into the kitchen and looks about, "Do we have any Baguettes?  I LOVE them."


OOC: Prolonged absence due to mountains of paperwork.  The School Exams have been taking up most of my time at work and eating into home life.  God I hate this job.  On the bright side, the holidays positively Kick Ass.


----------



## psychognome (May 29, 2003)

Patrik walks into the kitchen and tries to make sense of the scene before him. Failing to do this, he opens his mouth to say something.

"Uh... what the hell is going on here?"

Suddenly his attention drifts into another direction.

"Wow! Bacon and eggs! I love bacon and eggs!"

Followed by a lot of grabbing and a lot of saying "Ouch, that's hot!"


----------



## Sixchan (May 29, 2003)

Six looks over to the group. "Oh yeah, no Bacon for me.  I don't suppose they make square sausage in America, no? What about potato scones?  Hmm...actually, I think I'll just have a roll and egg.  Try not to burst my yolk please, Jane--uh--James." Six goes looking for rolls.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

*Statler Hotel - Kitchen*

Six found plenty of bread and especially his baguettes.

Festy-James walks in on the quadruplet and their echoing "ow ow hot hot" while they stuffed their faces with eggs, bacon, bread, whatever they could find in the kitchen.  Though coming in near the end, the four wear starting to look like round sausages themselves. 

"Hey Festy!" Hanh called out cheerfully as she bounded over to him.  "Want some food?"  She tugged his ears, right - left - right - left.  "We got all kinds of stuff!  Good to eat!  Fill your belly!"


----------



## psychognome (May 29, 2003)

After having grabbed some bacon and eggs with his bare fingers, causing some amount of pain, and enjoying a nourishing but unhealthy meal Patrik finally remembers his question.

"What the hell's going on here? I mean, who are you guys and what are you doing in the hotel kitchen?"


----------



## Sixchan (May 29, 2003)

Six has a fun idea. Taking two, she cuts both baguettes, sticks one in the nearest microwave to heat it up, and meanwhile gets some fried eggs, and puts them on the second baguette, taking care not to burst the yolks. She then butters the first baguette (which is now soft and piping hot), lets the butter melt, and proceeds to eat the egg one.  "Mmph.  Ynw--*chomp*--V nvr hd u e bget eefor!" She swallows. "Mmm, not bad.  Okay, next..." She starts on the other, licking her fingers when she is done.  "Ah.  So when will we be heading back to the tower?  Just after breakfast?" She looks about.  "Hey, do we have any Crunchy Nut Corn Flakes?" She drifts off in search of cereal.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2003)

Festy smiles as his head is rocked from side to side.

"Eating is good, that I shall do... Hey, thats a big knife!" Festy says, coming out of his daydreaming quite quickly.

He hurries over to where the knives are and quickly conceals one on his person.

"Mmmm... big knife," he says Homer style, "But now to eat."

Festy joins the others in eating, but only feels like cereal this morning.

"I find that sometimes I have to be in the mood to eat bacon and eggs," he notes.


----------



## Dalamar (May 30, 2003)

Wille starts tapping his foot and crosses his arms across his chest.
"What's taking so long for the others?"


----------



## psychognome (May 30, 2003)

Apparently nobody in the hotel kitchen isn't paying much attention to Patrik. Instead they are talking about breakfast and mucking around. Figures, he thinks to himself. His mind suddenly starts to wake up, and Patrik starts thinking: there are people who shouldn't be there in the kitchen, making bacon and eggs, there's nobody else in sight, and these people are obviously paying him very little or no attention whatsoever. Slightly peeved Patrik opens his mouth one more time to shout out:

*"EXCUSE ME!!!"* 

After exclaiming this he takes a deep breath and starts talking _very_ fast.

"Who are you people? What are you doing in the hotel kitchen? Where are all the others? What's going on?"


----------



## psychognome (May 30, 2003)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Sixchan (May 30, 2003)

Six looks over in his direction.  "Oh.  Hi." She smiles, and waves. "I'm Six, this is Hanh, Jane--uh--i]James[/i], rather, and that's James too, but we call him Festy.  We're here because we wanted breakfast, and no-one else is here because everything is ****ed up, and ***ed up stuff is what is going on.  This time yesterday, I was a guy.  About twelve hours ago, James here was a girl. Confused?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

An hour or so later, everyone was pretty much stuffed and Patrik gets updated rather dizzily by Six on the events happening thus far.  Oddly enough, Patrick really doesn't remember much of what actually happened yesterday.  In fact, he really doesn't remember anything at all.

Before Patrik could say anything, Hanh reaches over and grabs his wrist right before she starts running out the door - stopping to take a hold of Jemal along the way.

"Come on, everybody! I think we're late to see the wizards!  The wonderful wizards of Oz, because- because - because - because...because of the wonderful things he does!" she sings along cheerfully as she drags the hapless guys out into the snow.

Tromping along, she heads up to McGraw tower.  "You slow pokes, hurry up!" she exclaims kicking the door open with one foot and commenced dragging them up the stairs.

Wille and Mario and Daniel turn around to see Hanh arriving with Jemal and someone new.


----------



## Sixchan (May 31, 2003)

Six follows along, easily keeping up, but still thinking that she'd really like the ability to fly soon.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2003)

Before he leaves Festy makes one of his favourite breakfasts: ice cream and milo, or was milo and ice cream? There just happens to be a _lot_ of milo, or whatever powdered substance they have at the hotel to make chocolate milk, piled on whatever ice cream is underneath. He eats this as he follows the others.

"Hehe, yes I would like ice-cream with my milo," he says and chuckles.


----------



## psychognome (May 31, 2003)

After Six has explained everything to Patrik and Hanh has grabbed his hand he shrugs. What the hell, he thinks, I could as well hang out with these guys in case I might get some answers.

Patrik follows everybody on their way to "see the wizards," whatever they might mean by that. He starts happily humming the tune of Follow the Yellow-brick Road. On the way he remembers that nobody knows him.

"Oh, by the way, I'm Patrik... and you're... Six, Hanh, Jane... uh, James, and James, but they call you festy, right?" he blurts out. "Nice to meet you."


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2003)

Wille turns to see the late-comers and speaks with a somewhat irritated voice.
"What took you so long, we've propably been waiting for ours! Sheesh..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

Hanh sighs, releasing Jemal and Patrik.  "Well!  I could never say no to food!" the young woman exclaims, throwing herself into the nearest most comfortable chair.  "Hey, Gandalf...where's grumpy boy and sullen dude?"

The grey wizard grinned.  "Raistlin and Sarumon went to do some scouting.  But I'm glad to see that you're all gathered here.  I have something very important to tell you."  His face became very grave as he glanced over the assembled group: Mario, Wille, Daniel, Patrik, Jemal-James, Six, Festy-James and Hanh.

"There is a great power in the universe called 'the Key' and since the time of our world began, it has been kept safe within the confines of this tower by the five wizards.  Myself, Raistlin, Sarumon, Vivi, and one you have yet to meet...but we shall come to him in a moment.  We are the council of the five."

"Every generation of the world, usually about a few thousand years, a new council is formed.  The last council of the five included five very powerful witches...but when a new council is called, the previous council members enter a state of torpor - to donate their power to the 'the Key'.  For it is from this Key that we receive our power to affect this world in ways unexplainable."

He sighed heavily.  "And now the Key has been stolen - tampered with by within our very own ranks.  He is the most powerful of all of us and a devious being - a creature who's evil knows no bounds...but do not be fooled...he is evil..."

Gandalf waves his hand an image appears before them, floating in the air - a very life-like illusion even has his grows more deeper, more grave.

"...*PURE** EVIL*."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (May 31, 2003)

Daniel smiles slightly. "Well, I'm sold. I always knew he was evil." His grin widens. "I sure hope I get a chance to beat the stuffing out of him. You guys agree?" He flashes a quick thumbs up at the new guy.

"So, G, what's the plan? If he has the key, a frontal assault isn't going to be a good option, but we also don't have the luxury of time. And I'd guess you can't give us much in the way of aid, correct?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 31, 2003)

Wille raises an eyebrow under his mask.
"I know the face and name, but I'd _never_ thought he would be in something like this. Expect the unexpected I guess.
And speaking of aid, Gandalf, you wouldn't know how to operate this suit of Sub Zero's?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 31, 2003)

Mario goes shaking hands with the new guy "Hi, I'm Mario. I wish we could have met in a more pleasant situation. Instead it looks like the future of the universe depends on us. We'd better hurry to work. Gandalf I have some.. actually many questions. Since you gathered us here, I assume this...wizard hasn't yet unlocked the full power of the Key, or we wouldn't have a chance, am I right? So our Mission is to recover this Key and bring it back here? I also assume that if this... being is the most powerful in your council, to face him is not an option, or you would have done so yourself, wouldn't you? So our mission should be more along the lines of 'find it, grab it, and run before he fries you' right? Where did he...mmm...it escape with the Key? And how's the Key like?"


----------



## Sixchan (May 31, 2003)

"Hmm...is barney like a goa'uld thing from stargate?  I mean, there's a person inside him.  Is that person the evil one, or has he been 'possesed' by Barney?  Hmm..."


----------



## psychognome (Jun 1, 2003)

Still confused with what he has seen today, Patrik looks at the very life-like illusion.

_Okay_, he thinks, _this started like any normal day, and now I'm in a room with a wizard and a bunch of people whom I don't even know properly, and apparently there are more wizards too, and now I'm waging war on Barney the Dinosaur..._

Patrik considers this for a moment, and an evil grin appears on his face.

"Bring it on, if it's Barney we're fighting, I'm in!" he says. He then goes on to mumble "All the trauma caused by accidentally switching to the Kiddy's Channel at the wrong moment..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psychognome_
> "Oh, by the way, I'm Patrik... and you're... Six, Hanh, Jane... uh, James, and James, but they call you festy, right?" he blurts out. "Nice to meet you."




"Yep, I'm Festy, but one thing of note is that everyone here uses the Enworld boards, so you might know me as Festy_Dog," he replies.

At the sight of Barney's bloated purple form Festy gets aggravated.

"I hate kiddy shows," he says angrily, "Only kiddy character I hate more than Barney is Gumby. Damn I hate Gumby, and the Raggy Dolls, the list goes on."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

Gandalf sighed, glancing over at Daniel.  "I'm not sure if we have much of a plan at the moment at least until the scouts return from their mission.  You see Barney doesn't like to settle on one place for every long.  Every morning he uses the power of the Key to move his base of operations to a new place - which means we must develop a new plan of attack each time."

"Sub-Zero's suit?" the wizard scratched his head, looking at Wille up and down.  "I'm sorry, no.  Have you tried asking someone at the dojo?  Raistlin or Saruman may know but they don't dabble in the physical arts much."

"No, Mario.  Barney hasn't yet unlocked the full power of the key, but you can see that he has been affecting the world none the less.  The key is an elusive thing, the actual form changes from incorporeal into something corporeal when it has been removed from our protection.  I believe that Barney has lost track of the key - but that he is still tapping into some of its power to affect the world by using his magics.   If we could take away from him the powerful wand that he wields, we might be able to stop him.  Of course we could try to find the key before he does, but none of us have the power to locate it."

"The Stargate?  No, Six.  I don't believe so.  The Stargate is located in one of the engineering labs down at Rhodes Hall."

Gandalf nods at Patrik.  "That's the spirit!  We need that kind of bravery to combat such monstrous evil."

His grey brows lift at Festy's words.  "Be careful!  Barney has many alllies in those worlds.  And now that he has the power of the key, he is trying to free them all - his goal you see is to *turn your entire world into a children's network show*!"

Just then the floating Barney illusion begins to laugh and then clap its big purple dino hands.  "Hello boys and girls!  I see you're here!  I'm so glad you can be here!  Why don't we all be friends!  Sing with me! Friends are special, soooo important, they make the world go around..."

"We like helping one another in school or on the playground...," Six, Mario, Jemal and Patrik suddenly find themselves singing along despite themselves. [Failed WILL save] "Friends are there there to help each other when one is feeling sad!  Being friends is very special..."  

Six finds himself singing especially cheerfully along, completely enjoying the whole song and even starting to dance along with the purple dinosaur.  [Rolled a 1]

Hanh takes a step back in horror, hiccuping suddenly and giving her group a healthy glow.  "Ack!  The evil beast has taken over the illusion!"

OOC: Everyone gains a level


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2003)

"The dojo..."
Slaps his forehead.
"Why didn't I think of that while we were there? Am I stupid or am I stupid?"

As the illusion suddenly turns to a tv show, Wille takes a couple of steps back terrified of the situation before him.
"Ei... tämä on jo liikaa..."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 1, 2003)

_AHHHH!!!!  GET OFF YOUR ARSES AND HELP ME!  I'M NOT THIS HAPPY!  I HATE DANCING!  AAAAHHHHH!!!_ Of course, none of this actually comes out, as every other part of Six's brain and body just wants to dance. _Crap.  I may be stuck here for a while.  But at least we know that Barney is a Cleric.  At least Otto's Irresistable Dance is better than harm.  New powers, now.  Can't find out what they do until SOMEONE GETS ME OUT OF THIS BLOODY DANCE!!!_ "Laa laa laa.  Hum hum hum..." Six smiles and claps her hands in time to the music.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 2, 2003)

Daniel spares his song engrossed comrades a quick glance. "Could you at least try to sing on key?"  

His eyes narrow as he stares long and hard at the face of his enemy, sizing him up as best he can. Daniel does everything he can to keep his demeanor calm. Excitement and fear bubble up in his stomach, fighting against his efforts to push them away. 'This is it,' he thinks. 'Dream or not.'

"Hey, G." Daniel says. "I do apprecieate the message of love, and compassion. And friendship is very important. The reminder of our inderdepandencies being our strengths is a strong thing, and a good way to start the day. However, we've got a lot to do. Could you turn that off, or switch to something less attention grabbing." Daniel shakes his head sadly. "I have a hard time seeing the evil in someone who sings about the value of friendship. Barney, you sure you're evil?" He asks the last question rhetorically.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 2, 2003)

_Oh hell,_ Patrik thinks as he involuntarily starts singing the Friendship Song. _This is way too much. I'm gonna have to kill Barney slowly for this._ 
He then goes on to think up the foulest curses in Finnish that he can come up with, but the words won't just come out.
_Very slowly..._ he adds.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2003)

Festy's expression goes dark as his comrades fall victim to the horrific onslaught of satanicly mindless melody. He then proceeds to start slapping them in turn until they snap out of it.

"Don't say I didn't warn ya," he says just before starting, "I already know I never did."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 2, 2003)

Mario finds himself singing a song that he never even heard before, and that he's unable to control his body.
_Wonderful!_ he thinks _ If there was still doubt about Gandalf's words, this has surely got rid of it. Apart from the disgusting bad taste - but what can you expect from a purple dinosaur? - what creature on Earth would do this to his 'friends'? I admit this isn't how I imagined pure evil, but that's it nonetheless. I wonder... If he can use music for evil, maybe I can use music for good. I've got to try to focus my mind, to let my music fight his one._
Mario tries to reach for the same good energy that grants him spells to finds a music to sing in his head able to beat the friendship song; he gathers all the rock he can, from Elvis to the Linkin Park, he tries every song he knows - and he knows a lot - in a desperate attempt to find something that could beat Barney's influence on his mind.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

*slap* *slap*

Festy goes around slapping the singers, knocking them from side to side.  He could see the horror behind their eyes as their voices continue to sing along with the purple monstrosity.

Soon though, Gandalf seems highly distracted by Barney's waving hands, but he manages to weakly speak some words in a language no one can understand quite yet.  The purple monstrosity begins to waver - the illusion trying desparately to regain its strength.

Meanwhile, Timothy walks by McGraw Tower, noticing that the door is open.  He has been wandering around this morning wondering where everyone was.  The singing sounds horrible and he's drawn inside, just to see a group of young men singing along with a purple dinosaur before the grey-robed man waves his hand and the purple thing vanishes.

Six, Mario, Jemal and Patrik, after each etting slapped by Festy, begin to wind down from their exuberant singing, the hold lessening as the purple vision begins to disappear.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 3, 2003)

Timothy looks around and tries to remain hidden in the background taking a look at whats going on before stepping up to Festy

"Hey James, what are you doing here? And who are all these people? And why are they singing along to the Evil Purple One ?  "


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 3, 2003)

Daniel stares at Barney's image as it slowly fades. "Weird. This is freakin weird, even for a dream." The image fades but the tension remains coiled in his stomach. 

"Oh, Gandalf? Let me know if you think we're pretty much free of his influence, I had a bit more to ask you, and I'd just as soon wait until we're not threatened with more songs."

Daniel turns to Festy. "Good thinking on trying to snap everyone out. I couldn't think of anything to help."

Finally, after the stranger speaks up, Daniel turns to him with a smile. "I guess I'll introduce myself. I'm Daniel." He extends a handshake. "Want the long or the short version of the story? Either way, it's not very believable, but as this is probablly a dream anyway, that's not such a big deal."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 3, 2003)

Festy finishes a satidfying round of facially applied slaps, and grins contently.



> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "Hey James, what are you doing here? And who are all these people? And why are they singing along to the Evil Purple One?"




"Well, it seems that Barfy the purple dino-dck has gotten himself some key to altering reality... or sumthin', Gandalf knows more about it. We people, being the only ones available as you would probably know, have had the responsibility of taking this key back placed upon us," Festy says, then waves the big knife he brought from the kitchen around, "This is what I have until I can get me a proper piece."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 3, 2003)

Timothy shakes Daniel's hand 

"Hi, I'm Tim. I'm guessing James just filled me in on whats up ? Okay, this is very very weird. "


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2003)

Singing along helplessly, Jim gathers all his strength, all his hatred of this lavender monstrosity, and forces it into the song, perverting and twisting the words in a desperate attempt to help himself and his friends.

"I love you... You love me... LETS GO OUT AND KILL BARNEY!!!!!!!"

Meanwhile, he grabs a CD from his pack and puts it into his Discman, and soon the power that is Slim Shady is blasting into his ears in an attempt to get that damned song out.

OOC: 
Guess who's back?
Back again?
Jim is back.
Yes I am.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 3, 2003)

"Ack!" Six stops singing and puts her hand over her mouth. "Mmmff mm, mmm mmf mmm, mmf mmm mmmff MF MMFFFF!" She gets out her wand, and taps the heart end on the palm of her hand. "Barney's gonnae feel a whole new kine'a love! An' ahm gonnae see tae i' tha' i' hur's like hell!"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 4, 2003)

"I'm Wille, the resident Finn in here. Good to get some fresh blood, Tim."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Gandalf staggers back, looking a bit weakened from his explusion of the purple beast.  Sitting down heavily in the chair, he swipes his brow with the back of his hand.  "He grows more and more powerful with each passing day."

Meanwhile, Jemal aka Dr Seuss-in- training manages to get the Barney song out of his head...but the memories of dancing to the Friendship song will forever scar him....

Hanh sighs just as the door opens and two wizards come filing in.  Both of them look exhausted and slightly pale.  Its Saruman and Raistlin.

"I see they managed to take their time," Raistlin sneered, shoving back his snow-covered hood.  "Barnicus would have devoured them by now at this rate."

Saruman walked over toward Gandalf and leaned close, whispering in the other man's ear ferverently.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 5, 2003)

"Tim? Kalanyr?"
Mario goes and hugs the new arrived guy.
"I'm Lichtenhart! Mario! It's really nice to finally meet you in person. And we even get to save the world together!"
He laughs, trying to make it less dramatic.
"I need to find those things... I'm sure I have them somewhere"  He searches frenetically through his schoolbag, extracting every sort of tool.
"Ahh Here they are... Got one, and ther's the other one. Very good!" he says as shows proudly his ear plugs.
"I guess these should come in handy."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 5, 2003)

"Oh? Kalanyr?" Six walks over. "Hi, I'm Sixchan.  But you can call me Six." Six looks down, and then back up. "Oh...erm, you might be a little confused, but I'm normally a guy.  I got a Sailor Wand that changed me into a girl."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 5, 2003)

"Oh yeah. Tim, one thing I forgot to mention, we're all from the EnWorld boards," Festy says, "You wouldn't have a semi-automatic firearm on your person would? But before you ask, this," Festy indicates the morpho ray, "is not a gun, its a ranged polymorhing device. I'm kinda scared to use it cos last time I turned Goro, yeah the one from Mortal Combat, into a dire bear, twice, kinda ripped me up good. I've even got a few scars to show for it. One's right next to the one I got from Binno stabbing me with my pen. See? Its the big jagged one."

Festy goes on to proudly show off a battle scar inflicted by the dire Goro bear.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 5, 2003)

Patrik finally snaps out of the song and after a moment greets the new guy.

"Despite Wille's claims to being the resident Finn here, he's not the only one. I'm Patrik, nice to meet you Tim, or Kalanyr." he says.

Patrik turns to face Gandalf again.

"Hey geezer, when can we go and cause some serious pain on Barney's person? 'Cause I'm itching to kill!" he exclaims, humming Green Day's "Take Back" under his breath.

_He mentioned something about Vivi_, he thinks to himself. _I always liked him in Final Fantasy 9... I wonder if I can meet him. 'Tis a good thing I brought some paper, maybe I can get his autograph or something..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2003)

Wille rubs the back of his head with his right hand, his voice is apologic as he talks to Patrik.
"Sori, en tienny että oot suomalainen."


----------



## psychognome (Jun 6, 2003)

Patrik turns to Wille and replies in a cheerful tone.
"Ei se mitään. Muuten, maistuisiko Sisu-pastilli?" he says, while grabbing a tiny cardboard box from his pocket and motioning towards Wille with it.

And a picture of the said box:
http://www.leaf.fi/page2.asp?Section=16


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 6, 2003)

Wille shakes his head in reply.
"En, äklöttää muutenki ku söin just monta suklaapatukkaa aamiaiseksi."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

Gandalf nods to the others.  "Tell me what you will require...Vivi will assist in getting what you need and he will lead you to where Barney is currently residing...Vivi!"

A thump and the black mage drops from where he was in the rafters.  He yawns and waves to the group cheerfully.

Raislin groaned.  "I can't believe we're doing this...they're just fodder for Barnicus...no match at all for his foul minions!  Saruman and I barely escaped...how do you think _they_ can overcome him?"

"They must be the chosen ones for they are still here...because if they're not..."  Gandalf looked very grave.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 7, 2003)

"Hi Vivi! Hmm, what would I need?" Festy thinks briefly, "A SOCOM with suppressor, dual-laser, torch, slide-lock capability, lots of ammo, a vest with magazine pockets, infrared goggles, maybe a combat knife, or even an assault rifle or shotgun if you can find one, has to be a combat shotgun or a lever action though..." Festy describes his christmas wish list, "If there's any choice in the matter get me a G36C or a Spas 12. I'd ask for some fancy automatic shotgun but the special ammo would be too hard to get..."


----------



## psychognome (Jun 7, 2003)

Patrik notices the little black mage. _Oh my God! It really is Vivi! Vivi! This is too good to be true! Wow! I mean, wow!_ he thinks to himself, looking way overexcited.

"Um... let me think what I should get... nothing too fancy, thank you very much, I'm not too much at home with guns... maybe a simple revolver or something... oh, and I'd like to have your autograph, if it's okay, Vivi..." he says, quite nervously.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 7, 2003)

"Ahem, guys, shouldn't we get some weapons to stun our enemies rather than kill them. Look at what Barney did through a simple illusion; I wouldn't like to slaughter people just because they listened to wrong song. Vivi please wouldn't you have anything like a taser or something?"
Mario turns to Gandalf and the other wizards, petting Pikachu to calm himself.
"What do you mean if we're not? Aren't you sure? I'd like to be sure before I wage war to a purple dinosaur. Is there a prophecy that tells something about us? If so I'd really like to know."
He looks in his pockets to find some more of the Pikachu food he took from Nurse Joy, thinking that he'll definitely have to ask Vivi for more. He also tries to send reassuring waves of friendship through the empathic link to the yellow mouse, because he's already seen too many frightening things, and more are to come.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 7, 2003)

"Mario? Lichtenhart ?  A pleasure to meet you. And you too Six. Good to meet you too Willie? Which Enboarder are you? The only Finn's I can think of are NiTessine and Dalamar. Oh and who let Festy have anything resembling a firearm? And why do I get nervous being told we have to save the world ? "


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

"Hmm...an _Umbrella of Feather Fall_ would be cool.  As would a Pulse Rifle.  Or...A hookshot!  Yeah!  I want a Hookshot!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

"A SOCOM?"  Vivi bounced back and forth from foot to foot, looking as thoughtful as he can.  "Well if you want guns like that, you'll have to ask Solid Snake."

When Patrik spoke up the black mage, brushed off his clothes, looking very important and quite happy.  "Sure!" he spoke, his voice getting an extra high pitchwith excite even as Raislin rolled his eyes.  Waving his hand in the air, a photo picture appeared and he wiggled his finger, signing his name on it before handing it to Patrik.

"Pikachu might be your most powerful weapon," Gandalf spoke to Mario with a brow arched.  "Maybe you should spend some time learning how to use him."

When Six asks for an Umbrella of featherfall, Gandalf looks thoughtful.  "I don't know...Diogenes Alley might have something you'd like, maybe even that.  Their stock has grown immensely since the change."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

"Diogenes Alley?" Six thinks for a few moments, trying to remember any references she's heard before.  Coming up blank, except for it being a different Diagon Alley, she looks up. "Sounds good.  Where can I find it?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

Sixchan said:
			
		

> *"Diogenes Alley?" Six thinks for a few moments, trying to remember any references she's heard before.  Coming up blank, except for it being a different Diagon Alley, she looks up. "Sounds good.  Where can I find it?" *




"Oh yes, yes.  Diagon Alley...the Diogenes Club is located there.  Perhaps Holmes and his brother can assist you with anything you need."

OOC:  Whoops - had Sherlock Holmes on the mind. I did mean Diagon Alley


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 7, 2003)

"Right, Diagon Alley..." Six waits patiently, before saying "...So how do I get there?


----------



## psychognome (Jun 7, 2003)

Patrik catches the signed photo of Vivi and grasps it close to himself. "Thank you Master Vivi, you don't know how much this means to me!"

He shoves the photo in his bag, between his notebook so that it won't wrinkle, and then turns back to the black mage.

"Yeah, let's talk about weapons. I'd preferably have something simple... maybe a... slingshot, you know one of those that Link's got, from Legend of Zelda, you know... I can see myself getting far with a weapon as simple as that, especially as I don't intend on killing anyone... _except_ for Barney!" he says, all in an extremely long and fast litany. "If that's okay, of course."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 8, 2003)

"Well, you can scratch off Dalamar for who Patrik is, 'cause that's me."
Wille walks up to Vivi.
"You wouldn't happen to know if Snake has enough stealth camouflages to equip us all?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 8, 2003)

Six looks over her shoulder. "I doubt it.  Snake only had one, right?  I think we'd need to ask Otacon about that."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2003)

"I think he's only got the one, and it was damaged recently in the oil tanker incident me thinks. Then again that was without all the changes that have happened, I wouldn't hold your breath though," Festy replies to Dalamar, "Hmm, I'm sure he could get me a SOCOM, I think it was a FAMAS F1 they used in Metal Gear Solid, but I hope he could get me a G2. I'm sure all the fiddly bits I want he can provide... Actually, maybe he's got Raiden's sword there, anyone here want a katana? Snake _might_ have one in stock."


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 9, 2003)

Tim turns to look at Willy

"Ah, you're Dalamar?  A pleasure to meet you too. "


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 9, 2003)

"It's always a pleasure to meet me."
Wille says with a smile in his eyes.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2003)

"So guys what are we waiting for? "


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 11, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *"Pikachu might be your most powerful weapon," Gandalf spoke to Mario with a brow arched.  "Maybe you should spend some time learning how to use him."*




"A weapon? Use him? He's a creature, a loving creature, he deserves love and attention, not to be used like a weapon. I don't want him to get hurt and hurt people, he's... a friend."
Mario looks Pikachu in his wide black eyes and says "Pika-pi Pika Pika chuu, pi, chu pika pikachu, pika pika chuu?" [He said that you could be a powerful weapon, if I learned how to use you, but I don't want you to fight, I don't want you to get hurt, what should we do?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "So guys what are we waiting for?"




Festy looks around to the others, and is surprised to not find Hanh.

"Well, Hanh appears to be absent, so I'm gonna wait for her. I doubt we could get much further without those hiccups," he replies, then fires an imaginary pistol at bolts in the rafters.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

"hanh?  She came in with me, didn't she?"

Jim looks around.

"Oh btw, Timmy, can't remember if I told you or not, but I'm an ENworlder, too... Jemal, AKA Jim AKA The twisted chef, AKA The dark one, AKA.... What's everyone looking at me for?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 12, 2003)

"AKA...Jane?" Six smirks.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2003)

Jim walks over to Six and says "Hey, I'm not the one who WANTED to become a chick." and then pokes her in the stomach and says in his best pilssbury impression "teehee"

"Now lets find that Tiny Tyranical Tyke then Take off with Timmy To Toast Barney like a Teletubby."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 13, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"I think he's only got the one, and it was damaged recently in the oil tanker incident me thinks. Then again that was without all the changes that have happened, I wouldn't hold your breath though," Festy replies to Dalamar, "Hmm, I'm sure he could get me a SOCOM, I think it was a FAMAS F1 they used in Metal Gear Solid, but I hope he could get me a G2. I'm sure all the fiddly bits I want he can provide... Actually, maybe he's got Raiden's sword there, anyone here want a katana? Snake might have one in stock." *




"If he's got the katana as well, I'd love to have that. It'd make me feel better," Daniel looks up from the spot on the floor he's been staring at. "Though I think anything would help. I hate to admit it, but I'm starting to get scared."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 13, 2003)

Six sticks out her tounge at Jemal, and then speaks like she is teaching a small child. "There are definite advantages to being female.  I'm already a Sailor Moon character.  How long can it be before I can pull hammers and frying pans out of thin air?"


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 13, 2003)

Tim grits his teeth but upon hearing Six's comment almost bursts out laughing

"Don't call me Timmy, please _Jane_."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2003)

"sorry Tammy.  Now if you ladies are done trying to insult me, can we get on with the matter at hand, namely getting our group together and kicking some big purple Tail?


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 14, 2003)

"Who said we were done?" Six grins.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 14, 2003)

"I suspect we shouldn't try to do _anything_ before we find Hanh, she seems to be the source of our developed powers, thus we might actually start losing them if she goes missing for too long."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim shakes his head and can't help smiling at six's comment, then stops when Wille speaks.  "Don't say stuff like that, man, you freakin me out.  Are we sure she's not just standing behind something? I mean she is pretty damn tiny.."

"Here Hanh, look - cookies..." Jim pulls a bag of choco-chip cookies out of his pack.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 16, 2003)

Festy looks around, waiting for a response to the bag of cookies.

"Hmm, no response at all, I'd definitely say she wasn't here. Probably needed to visit the ladies' room or sumthin'," he says.



> _Originally posted by ThoughtBubble_
> "I hate to admit it, but I'm starting to get scared."




"I wouldn't blame you, I too have a feeling gnawing at me from the pit of my stomach. Its not as strong as I would expect though. A smily purple dinosaur doesn't really register in the 'Holy sht run for your fckin' lives' part of my brain, its the fact there's so much dependant upon us thats gettin' to me," Festy replies, "Hmm, what do you think people? MP5K, MP7, SMG 2 or SOCOM? Decisions, decisions..."


----------



## psychognome (Jun 16, 2003)

Patrik suddenly snaps back from his deep thoughts.

"Huh? What? Oh, yeah, guns. Lots of guns..." he blurts out, still looking a bit absent-minded.

He looks at everybody else in the group.

"So everybody here is apparently from EN World? That's weird, 'cuz I'm an EN World member too... psychognome if you will." Patrik says.

_I wonder when we get to kill Barney?_ he ponders.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 16, 2003)

"Aren't we all PbPers too?" Six ponders for a few seconds, and then smiles. "Hey guys, could you imagine if instead of being in a dream, we're all playing a big PbP game as ourselves?  Wouldn't that be weird?"

OOC: Sorry, couldn't resist it.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 16, 2003)

"Yeah, right... Who would be the DM? Hanh? Barney?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 17, 2003)

"Girls. As if you can rely on them when you have to save the world. Hehe just kidding Six."

While everyone's waiting for Hahn, Mario tries to teach Pikachu how to play chess.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 17, 2003)

Seeing Mario playing chess Tim walks over.

"So I'm not the only chess fan here ? "


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 17, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"I wouldn't blame you, I too have a feeling gnawing at me from the pit of my stomach. Its not as strong as I would expect though. A smily purple dinosaur doesn't really register in the 'Holy sht run for your fckin' lives' part of my brain, its the fact there's so much dependant upon us thats gettin' to me," Festy replies, "Hmm, what do you think people? MP5K, MP7, SMG 2 or SOCOM? Decisions, decisions..." *




"Yeah, thanks." Daniel says, smiling slightly. "You got it exactly. Dream or not, it's like everything depends on us. If we fail, nothing.  Not even anyone to miss us." He shakes his head. "Gunwise, I'd say go with the MP5K, but that's just because it's the only one I know anything about. What's the difference between that and an MP7?"

Daniel pulls the compass like thing out of his coat pocket. "Anyone know what this is?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ThoughtBubble_
> "Gunwise, I'd say go with the MP5K, but that's just because it's the only one I know anything about. What's the difference between that and an MP7?"




Festy grins evilly, having a reason to speak in depth about guns, and rubs his hands together before beginning.

"Well, the MP5K (K standing for Kurz, or short) as everyone knows is a scaled down version of the MP5. It was originally made in 1976 by the request of HK representatives in South America, they wanted compact firepower for protecting important peoples. What makes it a potential choice is the fact its a classic, and the whole suitcase deal. There are suitcases made specifically for putting it in so it can be fired from inside them. The trigger is in the handle of the suitcase in fact, very sneaky. A bit of trivia: the MP5K doesn't have a shoulder stock, in 1991 however stocks were made for it and MP5K's fitted with them are known as MP5-PDW's.

"The MP7 is a more recent project of HK, its a sub-machine gun not but doesn't resemble the MP5K in the slightest. It resembles a futuristic Uzi I guess, but is only about the size of the SOCOM or Desert Eagle. It could be considered a competitor to the FN P90 (from Stargate) in fact, very similar ammunition: the MP7 uses 4.6 x 30mm whereas the P90 uses 5.7 x 28mm. A standard in-the-grip magazine for the MP7 contains 20 rounds (just like the FN FiveseveN (my current avatar) which uses the same ammo as the FN P90) and a 40 round sickle clip extends below the grip. What makes the MP7 superior to the P90 though is if you drop a partially loaded P90 magazine bullets within the magazine will be scattered about, causing serious jammage, obviously with its standard magazine design the MP7 doesn't suffer this problem. There's a pile of other features I'd like to mention, in addition to the stuff I wanna say about the other weapons, but I think I've said too much already.

"One other thing though, the reason for HK's attempt to better the P90 could stem from when the company started making guns about 5 years after WW2. Back when they started, they asked FN (Fabrique Nationale) for the rights to build FAL's, FN's assault rifle of the time. Obviously being so close after WW2, and Fabrique Nationale being a French company, they said, "Fck Off!", this lead to the creation of the G3, but thats another story..."

Festy smiles proudly.

"Oh, and your watch thingy is probably the one from the Tomb Raider movie, therefore if you could get it working you could solve this problem before it even became one, which could lead to other problems associated with time travel, but you'd know the whole deal."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

Hanh's head poked out from where she hand been buried in a bunch of spellbooks.  "Huh wha? Oh!"  She bounded across the room, tacking James-Jemal, knocking him to the ground and sitting on top of him while chewing on the bag of choc-chip cookies.

"Oh yeah! _Chocolate_!  I looooove chocolate," the young woman exclaims with heightened giddiness before she got a chunk of the bag off so she could stick her face in and have some cookies.  "So..." her muffled  voice echoes from the depths of the bag. "Where do you guys want to go now?"

Pikachu stares at the chessboard thoughtfully before stuffing a chess piece in his mouth and then spitting it out.  "*Pika! Pika pika peeeeekachu," he says, sticking his tongue at Mario and making a face.

*Yuck!  This tastes terrible!"


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 18, 2003)

"Time travel? Man, that's two headaches waiting to happen." He holds the watch out. "Gandalf, could you double check this for me?"

"So, we want to meet up with snake, then hit this Alley?"

Daniel turns back to Festy. "On the way, could you explain about Socoms?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ThoughtBubble_
> "On the way, could you explain about Socoms?"




"My pleasure," Festy replies.

"The SOCOM (Special Operations COMmand, name adopted from who it was made for, official name is the Mark 23 Mod 0), which some would already know from Metal Gear Solid and its sequel, is part of the HK USP series and was made back in 1991 (same year as the .50 Action Express round was made for the Desert Eagle) which happened to be after the first game Solid Snake was featured in (Metal Gear was made in the late 80's, dunno what console it was for). The reason for its creation was a request by the US government for an 'offensive' pistol, seeing as most military sidearms are purely made as a secondary weapon for self-defense. A large contract was on the line and Heckler & Koch and Colt were competeing for it. No doubt HK came out on top with the SOCOM. Its about the size of a Desert Eagle (ie. big) and has a clip of twelve .45 ACP rounds. The suppressor works remarkebly, wet or dry, though better when wet. There is also the chunky setup in front of the trigger group, its composed of a flashlight, a visible red dot laser, and an infra-red laser (for when using IR goggles obviously). I mentioned a while ago how the older models of the SOCOM had a slide-lock function, anyone who's played 'Medal of Honour: Allied Assault' would have come into contact with with a slide locked pistol, the Hi-Standard Silenced. How slide locking works is that it makes the gun quieter by directing all the force out through the barrel and thus the suppressor (a suppressor ensures a bullet doesn't exceed the speed of sound, preventing the 'bang'), when the slide isn't locked there's the sound of the slide to take into consideration and sound that escapes through the ejection port. The slide then has to be manually operated, which allows the user to collect the spent shell easily afterwards for that extra bit of stealth. The pistol is normally semi-auto though and slide-lock is just a 'mode' you could put the gun into. I think thats about it," Festy says, and takes a breath.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 18, 2003)

"I beg your pardon, time travel?" says Patrik, looking quite confused. "Why are you guys talking about time travel, or was there something I missed 'cause I wasn't listening?"


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2003)

[size="-2"]"Found her.  Um, could you get off please?   ow." [/size] comes a muffled voice from under Hanh and the cookies.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 18, 2003)

psychognome said:
			
		

> *"I beg your pardon, time travel?" says Patrik, looking quite confused. "Why are you guys talking about time travel, or was there something I missed 'cause I wasn't listening?" *




"Naah.  I just found this watch gismo in the locker room of the gym. If it's from the Tomb Rader movie, then it's some sort of time travel deal."


----------



## psychognome (Jun 18, 2003)

ThoughtBubble said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Naah.  I just found this watch gismo in the locker room of the gym. If it's from the Tomb Rader movie, then it's some sort of time travel deal." *



"Figures."

Patrik looks around. "Well, Hanh's here, what are we waiting for? Let's go kick some purple tail!" he exclaims excitedly.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 18, 2003)

"Festy, what's the standard assault rifle that NATO uses?  I heard that one was pretty good..."


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 18, 2003)

"I can't believe everyone here is so interested in weapons. First of all, we should try to be able to survive what Barney will unleash against us, and I also think lots of his minions will be brainwashed or something like that, and probably wouldn't like several new holes in their chest if....when we free them from his evil influence. So what about armors, shields  or other protection devices?"



			
				KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Pikachu stares at the chessboard thoughtfully before stuffing a chess piece in his mouth and then spitting it out.  "*Pika! Pika pika peeeeekachu," he says, sticking his tongue at Mario and making a face.
> 
> *Yuck!  This tastes terrible!" *




"Chuu... Pikaaa peeka. Pika pikachu" ["Err sorry....That's not what I meant when I said you could eat my bishop.]

"Welcome back, Hahn, but... now where is Rom? If we're going to Diagon Alley he could buy his own wand."



			
				Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Seeing Mario playing chess Tim walks over.
> 
> "So I'm not the only chess fan here ?"*




"Well, I'm an amateur, I always get too much sentimental to be a good player, as Gandalf pointed out before. If I was a general I wouldn't be able to send my troops to sure death only to get a tactical advantage. I like more the psichological aspect, I like building a trap and wait for my opponent to make an error while trying to decipher his strategy, but that's what I like in card games too. I love bridge for example."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 18, 2003)

"So anyway, now we're back in business and... Hey! Could you wizards hook us up with some magical items? I for one would like something to enhance my strength."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan_
> "Festy, what's the standard assault rifle that NATO uses? I heard that one was pretty good..."




"Well m'lady," Festy chuckles for a moment then becomes thoughful, "If you can give me the name of the weapon, or at least an accurate description, I should be able to provide. I'm not very familiar with NATO forces, but from what I know I can tell you this. NATO is a group of countries, and as far as I know they have a standard rifle cartridge, instead of a standard rifle, which is used by all member countries. The dominant cartridge is 5.56 NATO I believe, used to be 7.62 NATO but I think thats on the way out."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2003)

"yanks+guns... tsk tsk." Jim said, in a joking tone.

"Hey, here's a quick fact for you that you might find interesting" He said to nobody in particular as he fiddled with one of his knives "The VAST majority of weapon-related crimes in the United Stats involve Firearms, while most of those same crimes in Canada involve knives." He threw the knife blade into a section of floor a few feet away, where he wouldn't 'accidentally' hit anyones feet.

"Go figure, eh?" He chuckled as he smoothly retreived it and put it away.  "This fact has been brought to you by the Useless Trivia Association."

"BTW, Hanh, did you eat ALL the cookies?" He asked, looking down at the chocolate-covered face.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 19, 2003)

"I've no idea what it's called.  I remember seeing a picture of it on some gun website along with a description that mentioned it was the most commonly used assault rifle among NATO troops...my firearms knowledge doesn't extend far beyond Goldeneye, I'm afraid.  Swords and bows, on the other hand..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 20, 2003)

Vivi hopped down the stairs.  "Come!  I'll take you to Snake's place." He calls out them.  "Then I'll show you Diagon Alley."

Glancing up from the cookie bag to Jemal-James, Hanh had the grace to look a bit embarrassed if not also chocolately.  "Um...did you want some, James?"  She offered the bag to him.  "I think I was feeling chocolate-withdrawal."

She hopped up, passing him the bag and wiping at the chocolate before bounding after Vivi.

Taking the watch from Daniel, Gandalf nodded.  "I'll look over it while you make your purchases."

The grey wizard moved over to a bucket setting in a corner...rifling around in it for a few minutes he pulled out something before heading on over to Wille.  "Well, this is all I have...I hope it is enough.  It should last for three iterations."  

Stretching out his hand, a small ponytail holder with a sun-shape charm lay in his palm.  "Put this in your hair and when you wish to call upon its power - speak the words 'Punky Power' and you will be granted the strength you need."

OOC:
Punk Brewster Sun Ponytail holder
bonus to STRENGTH = character Level
duration =  1 round per character level
Charge = 3


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

Festy digs around in his backpack to retrieve Jemal's knife.

"Thanks for loaning it to me," he says as he hands it back.

Festy follows Vivi, transferring the knife he acquired in the hotel kitchen into his backpack.

"Six, if there's anything unusual about the gun, anything you can remember in particular, I could work off that," Festy says, "Was the magazine in front of or behind the trigger? Did it have a strange looking carry handle? Did it have a carry handle at all? Stuff like that. Don't feel pressured to remember though, only if you want to know about the gun."

Festy catches up to Vivi.

"Any idea on how much stuff Snake has?" he asks, "Just wondering what'll be available."

Festy's actions resemble those of a child anxious to go to a toy store.


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 20, 2003)

Daniel smiles at Gandalf. "Thanks for the help. We're going to do our best." A slight hint of severity creeps into his voice. "But have a backup plan." With that, he tunes into the gun talk, and follows Vivi.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 20, 2003)

Wille removes the sub-zero mask and ties his hair with the magical ponytail holder, speaking as he does.
"Thanks, Gandalf. Don't worry, I won't be crushing any noses or cracking skulls with it. Well if you exclude Barney's"
Winking, Wille heads after the others. He tucks the mask to his belt.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 20, 2003)

"Nah, it was just a suggestion.  I'd personally take just about anything that makes a loud bang."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixchan_
> "Nah, it was just a suggestion. I'd personally take just about anything that makes a loud bang."




"Well I can always offer suggestions then," Festy replies, "For simplicity, durability and ease of use I'd look to the ye-old Colt 1911: proven time and time again world-wide (its been in use since, you guessed it, 1911). For something as easy, if not easier to use, but with more style and less kick I'd suggest the Vektor CP1, an aesthetic South African 9mm pistol whose exterior was designed by an arthouse instead of engineers. For style and quality in a weapon which packs a punch I'd suggest Korth, a German gun company who makes the best revolvers in the world. The cost of their revolvers start from three times the cost of Smith & Wesson's best. They don't look half bad either. Those are just suggestions in the way of sidearms, if you got your sights set on something don't let me deter you. I'm happy to give advice to anyone who wants some... and even those who don't."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 20, 2003)

"Thanx." Jim takes the knife and puts it back in its case, hanging it securely on his belt and following the rest of them, keeping an eye out.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 21, 2003)

"James, you're driving me insane with firearms. So I take it we're of to Diagon Alley now ?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

"Well, let's go to Diagon Alley first and then we can go find Snake...I think he might be sleeping this early in the morning."

Vivi bounced up down the street, heading out of the Cornell University toward a bunch of buildings that they were at earlier.  Near the Friends cafe, but he went further down, nearly rolling down the steep hill that led toward the lake.  The air remained cold and whoever didn't dress up for the weather was shaking down to their bones.

Finally, Vivi led them to a bar with tacky orange and brown exterior.  Outside the moniker "Moonshadows" beckoned them inside to view a dive if they ever did see one.  Vivi lead them into the back where a huge painted picture obviously done up by someone tripping on something lined the walls.  He pressed something no one could see and the wall parted to reveal a portal that lead into Diagon Alley.

Diagon Alley, the Oxford Street of Wizardry, appeared right near the end - look exactly like...well...oddly enough, like the movie.  And eeriely there seemed to be faint background music playing but no one could determine where it was coming from.

All around the shops sparkled with evident lack of life as the streets remained quite empty of people.  Inside though, they could see shopowners bustling about with the strangest of wares.  

You currently all stand next to a very large and imposing bank with huge goblins standing outside the doors.  They barely give you the time of day.  The sign in front tells everyone that this is Gringotts Bank...and the other sign gives you a fair warning indeed...

_Enter, stranger, but take heed
Of what awaits the sin of greed
For those who take, but do not earn,
Must pay more dearly in their turn,
So if you seek beneath our floors
A treasure that was never yours,
Thief, you have been warned, beware
Of finding more than treasure there._

Vivi describes some of the other stores in the alley...

*Flourish and Blotts*

Basically, a huge book store. All kinds of wizarding books can be found here. Some bound in leather others that are invisible...

*Madam Malkins Robes For All Occasions*

School clothes for wizards.

*Quality Quiddtich Supplies*

The name is obvious - Quiddtich supplies!

*Ollivanders*

Wands of course!

*Cauldron Shop*

Choose from brass, pewter, gold, silver, copper cauldrons of all sizes. Some are self-stirring and some are collapsible.

*Apothecary*

The apothecary sells items need to create potions, many potions are complex and the ingredients can be bought here.

*The Junk Shop*

Junk...lots and lots of magical junk all for a very low price! 

*Florean Fortescue’s Ice-cream Parlor*

Florean Fortescue sells the best ice creams in the wizarding world. Stop by to see some truly amazing combinations of ice cream.

*Eeylops Owl Emporium*

Eeylops sells owls. Just...Owls.  Types you can choose from are tawny, screech, barn, brown and snowy.

*Magical Menagerie*

Here at the Menagerie you can buy all types of animals, rats, cats and more!


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 21, 2003)

"So, which is the Junk shop?" Daniel looks around. "Do you think they take plastic?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 21, 2003)

Wille smirks at 'Junk Shop' and 'taking plastic', but keeps silent. Mostly due to the fact that he's freezing in his outfit.
"Maybe we should also drop by at the dojo, to ask if they know how on Earth Sub-Zero didn't freeze to death in this pyjama."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 21, 2003)

Six goes into her bag, and produces some dollar bills and many more pound notes.  "What do they take here? I'm vague on magical currency.  Gold Pieces?  We're in Britain now, right?  So will they take pounds?" Six looks around at all the shops. "Well, we should be going to the Junk Shop first, not counting a magical Bureau de Change if we need too, I wouldn't mind getting some clothes too, and the robe place might have dresses in the bargain bin. I'd like a squirrel from that pet shop...oh, and we'll have to check the bookshop for Sailor Moon manga, particularly ones with me or the wand in it..."

If Vivi says British or American money is acceptable in Diagon Alley, Six goes off to the Junk Shop.
If not, she advises they head into the bank to try and change their money into Wizard currency.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "James, you're driving me insane with firearms."




"Why thankyou," Festy replies.

He scratches his head, then sits down on a bench or low wall if there's one nearby. He checks his wallet, then looks down the alley and shrugs.

"I guess you'd know your way around Tim, I'm with you," Festy says and stands up to follow Tim, "Where to first, eh?"


----------



## psychognome (Jun 21, 2003)

_So, here I am on Diagon Alley._ Patrik thinks. _Diagon ing Alley from Harry ing Potter. Now I'm certain that I'm going insane... no, wait, I've been certain of that for years. So maybe I've gone insane now..._

Patrik glances around the stores, and sees the shop named Magical Menagerie.

"Cool! They've got all sorts of magical creatures there! I always wanted a pet, but couldn't have one 'cause my parents are allergic... can I have one? Please? Pretty please?" he pleads, looking at any of the 'bigger people' with his Bambi Expression. "I don't have any local currency."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 21, 2003)

"Galleons, Sickles, and  Knuts are the currency of Diagon Alley," Vivi explains to everyone.  "You'll have to do any exchanges at the bank."

Inside Gringott's bank there are  a multitude of goblings scurrying doing various tasks.  At least a 100 of them doing all kinds of tasks, wheeling barrows full of gold, some counting and weighing the money, some waiting to lead you to the vaults.  And of course that music playing again in the background.

Vivi leads whoever wants to follow to one behind a desk.  He peers at you.  "Yes?  What do you want?"

For anyone who wishes, he will exchange your currency for the magical currency of this world.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 22, 2003)

"Well, why not?" Festy says, and removes a sizable amount of currency from his wallet to exchange for Galleons, etc, "I might find something I like."


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 22, 2003)

Six frowns, being someone who doesn't like to part with money if she doesn't need to. "What's the commission rate on exchanges here? Can we exchange or new money back into 'muggle' currency?  Will you take back coins, or will I be stuck carrying a ton of small change home like I do every time I go on holiday?  What exactly is the exchange rate for GBP, and is that truly reflective of the prices?" Unless the questions produce some very unsatisfactory answers (e.g. Horrendous commission rates, inability to exchange back), Six hands over her money (in GBP, since she has more of them than USD).

"Perhaps we should split up, and meet back here when we're done shopping?"


----------



## psychognome (Jun 22, 2003)

Patrik goes on to exchange all of his pocket money into magical currency. _It's not like I'm going to need any of it afterwards._ he thinks. He then struts down the alley, looking for something neat to buy.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario changes some euro to galleons, then goes with Patrik at the Menagerie to check if there's something for Pikachu. THen he plans to go at the Apothecary.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 22, 2003)

*Magical Menagerie*

Patrik and Mario head off to the Menagerie while the others contemplate what they want to go or are still deciding on whether or not to exchange money.  Its down the street some and easily noticible as all kinds of animals are on display from rats, cats, dogs, pigs...you name it, they apparently have it.

Walking inside, the entire place smells like a barnyard complete with chickens squawking in the background.  A pretty young lady walks up to you with slightly elfin ears.

"Hello!  Welcome to the Magical Menagerie.  I'm Rifa.  Is there anything you're looking for in particular?"

*Gringotts Bank*

Meanwhile everyone else is still at the bank.  

Vivi waits patiently while the goblin explains to Six how the system works - which seems to be like any other exchange bank.  Sounds like they're used to doing alot of exchanges.  Satisfied, Six gets her money which jingles in a velvet bag.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 22, 2003)

"Free purse! Thanks!" Six walks out of the bank, and looks around. "Hmm...Junk shop.  Hookshot, hookshot, hookshot, hookshot..." Six heads over to the junk shop.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 22, 2003)

Tim will exchange some cash and head off to Flourish and Blotts to see what he can (or can't see). 


"Its been 2 years since I've read that book, Festy. So not too well at all. "


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kalanyr_
> "Its been 2 years since I've read that book, Festy. So not too well at all. "




"Ah well, you get that. Hmm, might see if I can get some knuckle dusters somewhere, magical ones would own. Meet you at the bank when I'm done," Festy says, and makes his way to the Junk Store.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 23, 2003)

Wille decides that there isn't really anything that he'll need, so he can just come back and exchange in case something pops up.
He then heads to the junk shop.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 23, 2003)

Patrik walks into the store named Magical Menagerie with Mario, and looks around.

"Er, yeah, hi Rifa... I'm Patrik, and I'm looking for, um, animals... I guess I've found the right shop." he says a bit nervously. He looks around the shop at all the mundane animals. "Um, do you have anything, you know, less mundane. I mean magical animals, you know, rats with four pairs o' legs, lizards that give nasty shocks... you know."

_Since this alternate world, or whatever you might call it, seems to work on D&D logic..._ he thinks. _well, maybe there's a chance that there are D&D creatures running around._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 23, 2003)

"You could ask for a Puffskein, Patrik. They're quite cute. And they eat your bogies while you sleep too."
Mario points to some cages where small, spherical odd creatures covered in custard-colored fur are kept and smiles.

"Good Morning Rifa, I'm looking for some food for my Pikachu here, and for anything else he could like. Some toys perhaps?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Magical Menagerie*

Rifa smiles at Mario and Pikachu.  "Why of course!  We have all kinds of treats for every animal there is!"  She steps over to where a door rests on the side of the wall.  Opening it, Mario could see containers filled with all kinds of colors, shapes, and sizes of food.  Once Mario enters, Rifa shuts the door behind him.

Turning to Patrick, she smiles at him.  "Less mundane?  But none of our animals are mundane...they are familiars for wizards after all.  Just let me know what you are looking for and I can see if we have it in stock."

OOC: Patrick, Mario


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

*The Junk Shop*

As the three headed toward the junk shop, they see that it is...pretty junky.  All kinds of things that couldn't possible be useful magic items- at least to your mind - lay around.  A big hubcap, half a toothbrush, rubberbands, a straw hat with a hole on top, an umbrella that was turned upside down...all that and more lay around the entire shop.

An old man shuffles over to you as you all enter - the air smells like turpentine - and gives each of you a handshake.  Her fingers feel quite leathery.

"Welcome!  Welcome...what can I do you for?"

OOC: Six, Festy, Wille


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Flourish and Blotts*

It certainly was as packed full of books as you remembered it from the movie.  Books everywhere - in old cauldrons, on shelves, hanging from hooks, on the floor, on tables, on chairs, and even some floating in the air in front of the shop for window dressing.

As he entered a very tiny girl walked toward him - perhaps three feet tall.  When he got closer, he realized that she certainly wasn't as young as he had thought - in fact if she looked as if she was his age despite the height.

The tiny young woman smiled at him - with pretty blonde hair and blue eyes.  "Hello!  My name is Anna.  Can I help you find a book?"

OOC: Timothy


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

*Gringotts Bank*

Everyone else who hadn't gone anywhere still remained at the bank with Vivi and Hanh.  Both were talking animatedly about Solid Snake.

"You really mean he's here?"

"Yes!"

"He is my favorite and I mean _favorite_ video game hottie!"

Vivi giggles as Hanh begins to straighten herself in a nearby glass.  "You want to find go buy anything?"

"Not really - no."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 24, 2003)

Festy returns the shake with a smile.



> "Welcome! Welcome...what can I do you for?"




"Well I was just on the lookout for something along the lines of knuckle dusters maybe? If you have something like that in stock," Festy asks.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 24, 2003)

Six looks around, and speaks absent-mindedly "Coooooooool.  Cool.  Cool cool cool. A magic shop.  Cool." She walks around the place, examining things. "I'm looking for something that would go with my outfit, and this wand." She waves the wand slightly. (If the umbrella is pink, she says "Like this umbrella here.  What does it do?") "Or an offensive weapon.  That's ranged.  like a hookshot. Come to think of it," she looks at the man with leathery female hands, "you wouldn't happen to have boots of speed or something similar would you?  Or a belt of flying?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 25, 2003)

*The Junk Shop*

The old man smiled at you, his face krinkling up.  Shuffling over to a box, he stuck his hand in side, rummaging around until he finally pulled out this odd looking contraption.  It looked like a bunch of brushes strung together.

Taking Festy's hand, he placed it on the back of his hand.  Immediately the brushes started to move back and forth.  "Knuckle dusters?" he repeated with all innocence.

"Something eh?...well the umbrella gives you the power to avoid getting wet."  He smiles at Six gesturing to the pink umbrella that was turned inside out.

OOC: Festy, Wille, Six


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 25, 2003)

Tim looks down at Anna and asks

"Hello,got anything like Magic for Dummies? "


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 25, 2003)

Daniel smile's at Hanh's reaction to the mention of snake. "Snake is pretty cool. Especially with that sneaking suit." He winks. "Though he's not really my type. But he does have scruffy down to an art."

"I wonder what other celeberties are around?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 25, 2003)

Six frowns, unimpressed by the humour. "So.  Does it do anything else?  Like, say, slowing your fall down great heights?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> "Knuckle dusters?" he repeated with all innocence.




Festy smiles, chuckling quietly, but decides to buy them nonetheless given the man didn't know what he was really looking for.

"Er..." Festy says as he looks at them a moment longer, wondering how they'd be useful, "Perfect, I'll take 'em, how much?"



> _Originally posted by Sixchan_
> "So. Does it do anything else? Like, say, slowing your fall down great heights?"




Festy laughs.

"Suggesting by its current condition I'd say the previous user had hoped for the same thing, yes?" he replies.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 27, 2003)

"Oh, I'll just have a look around the store, if that's okay." says Patrik, waiting for Mario to finish his shopping.

_I've always wanted a magical pet, and now that I'm in a store full of 'em I can't decide which one to get._ he thinks to himself.

His eyes suddenly brighten when he remembers a certain illustration from Savage Species.

"Say, do you think you'd possibly have a winged dog here somewhere?" he asks Rifa.









*OOC:*


If you're wondering what illustration I'm talking about, here it is:http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/ss_gallery/49103.jpg


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

*The Junk Shop*

The old man smiled at Festy, nodding.  "The knuckle cleaners are yours, kind sir for a mere couple of knuts.  Is there anything else you require?"  

He turned to Six and pointed out that the umbrella was inside out.  "I tell you already that it gives you the power to not get wet.  Is that not useful magic?"

OOC: FESTY, WILLE, SIX


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

*Flourish and Blotts*

Anna looked thoughtful for a moment.  "Yes...any specific magic you want to know?" she asks as she starts to walk along the bookshelves.  "Magic comes in many forms...which ones are you interested in pursuing?"

Stopping back one bookshelf, she reaches her hand out for a book high on the shelf.  It drifts out of its location and slowly floats down to her.

"Here you go..." she hands him a book labeled..._The Handbook of Magical Whatsits_ by A.K. Bubble.  On the cover was an old woman snoring - literally snoring.

OOC: TIMOTHY


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

*Magical Menagerie*

Rifa looks thoughtful.  "We call them Dogbirds here...if that's what you're looking for.  Let me see if I have any in stock, otherwise I'll have to order them for you."  She heads toward the door that Mario had just entered but when she opens it, there isn't any food or Mario in sight.  

Just rows and rows of cages with various canine forms in there.  "I'll be back in a moment."  Then the door closes and Patrik is left alone in the shop.

OOC: Patrik, Mario


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 28, 2003)

*Gringotts Bank*

Hanh shrugs at Daniel's remark.  "I don't know...you know as much as I do.  Looks like there's all kinds here though.  I'm sur if they exist somewhere, we'll run into them somehow, eh?"

Sighing, she taps her feet and glances where the others had vanished off to down the streets of Diagon Alley.  "Don't you want to buy anything, Daniel?" she asks with slight puzzlement.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> "Is there anything else you require?"




"I think I'll bo a bit of looking around, see if I spot anything I like," Festy replies.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 28, 2003)

Six groans. _This guy is stark raving mad!_ "A normal umbrella gives me the power not to get wet.  I'm a Glaswegian anyway, and wet is my natural state! I've been in rain that puts baths to shame! I--" Six sighs contemptuously, and walks out of the shop.

She looks around Diagon Alley, and spots the wand shop. She studies the Spiral Heart Moon Rod momentarily, looks at the sign, and walks in.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 29, 2003)

Tim opens up the book and flips through it before looking back up. 

"I was looking for something along the lines of Vancian magic actually."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 29, 2003)

Festy finishes his look around, finally realising something that should have been obvious in the first place. Junk shops are full of junk.

"Oh well, thanks for that," Festy says to the old man, then indicates towards Six, "And don't worry about her, I think she's just in a bad mood. By the way, I'll take the umbrella."

Festy hands over however much is required, thanks the old man again, then heads to the book store.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Rifa smiles at Mario and Pikachu.  "Why of course!  We have all kinds of treats for every animal there is!"  She steps over to where a door rests on the side of the wall.  Opening it, Mario could see containers filled with all kinds of colors, shapes, and sizes of food.  Once Mario enters, Rifa shuts the door behind him.
> *




"Peee-ka Pika chuu?" [Have you found anything of your liking?]
Mario asks to his yellow friend.
"Kaaaa chu?" [Is there anything else you would like?]


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jun 29, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Gringotts Bank
> 
> Hanh shrugs at Daniel's remark.  "I don't know...you know as much as I do.  Looks like there's all kinds here though.  I'm sur if they exist somewhere, we'll run into them somehow, eh?"
> 
> Sighing, she taps her feet and glances where the others had vanished off to down the streets of Diagon Alley.  "Don't you want to buy anything, Daniel?" she asks with slight puzzlement. *




"I want more stuff... I mean more tools to deal with the situation would be great, but I've been thinking. I mean, assume this is a dream, or that we do have some sort of destiny. It just seems to me that if fate is dragging us around, then fate (perhaps in the form of the subconcious) is going to guide me to exactly what I need where and when I need it." He shrugs. "And if that's true, then why fight it?" Daniel smiles, "And if we're not fated, well we're probablly all going to be zombies anyway."

"Though I would give a lot to get my hands on Terry's hat or jacket. But that's just because he's so cool."


----------



## psychognome (Jun 30, 2003)

"Dogbirds, eh?" says Patrik, as Rifa disappears behind the countless cages.

_I might be getting a dog with wings. A dog with wings. Dog. With. Wings._ he thinks. _Yup, I've certainly gone insane, but what's it matter..._


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 1, 2003)

_This is insane, good I never read the Potter books._
Wille leaves the Junk Shop and tries to hook up with others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2003)

Festy walks into the book store, nodding to Tim when he sees him. He unshoulders the inside-out umbrella and holds it before him.

"Excuse me, but you you know a spell that'd create a gust of wind, or repair things?" he asks Anna, "Hey Tim, you wouldn't have happened to suddenly learn anything along those lines would you?"

Festy thinks fora moment before continuing.

"I am willing to pay," he says, "I'm interested in having the umbrella enchanted for a friend, bit of a surprise in fact. Seeing the best I could do for myself is some knuckle cleaning device I decided I'd devote my time to making something useful.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Ollivanders*

A sign rested outside the old gnarled building with the words scripted in peeling paint:

*Welcome to Ollivanders!
Maker of fine wands since 382 BC!*

When Six opened the door, the faint ringing of a bell echoes in the distance.  Inside, the shop is dark and covered in dust, every thing seems very still. Everywhere you look are small rectangular boxes piled high to the ceiling.

Out of nowhere steps Mr. Ollivander to stares at her with his silvery eyes.  "I have been expecting you.  A tape measure appears in his hand and he waits impatiently.  "Which is your wand arm?"

OOC: SIX


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Flourish and Blotts*

Anna shook her head.  "We don't carry those books.  Here in Diagon Alley we believe in proper training before handing those over to the unintiated."  She sniffed.  "Have you even attended a wizarding school?  Where's your wand?"

When Tim flipped through the book, he noticed the pages were empty, but the snoring woman snorted slightly and turned over, refusing to wake.

The door to the shop pinged open and Festy came walking in.  Anna smiled at him and listened to his words.  She took the umbrella, looking it over before handing it back.

Waving her hand in the air, another book floated out of a shelf and landed in her hand.   The nylon cover read "What to do with Umbrellas for the Unintiated."

OOC: Festy-James, Tim


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 3, 2003)

Six raises her eyebrows, taken aback by this extreme bluntness. She walks over to him and raises her hand. "Umm...my--my left.  I came here to ask about the wand I've got, if you could tell me anything about it?  There's a spell that won't work quite right." SHe holds out her left arm, still a little confused.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Magical Menagerie - the Pellet Room*

Pikachu pointed to this and that and this and that...it seemed he wanted everything.  Reaching out with one yellow paw, he was about to grab one of the pellets and stick it in his mouth when suddenly - out of nowhere - a tiny little fairy cane flying to to slap his hand.

"No!  Bad!" the fair squealed in a loud but squeaky voice.

"Pika!" the yellow mouse returned rubbing his hand offendedly.  "Pika?*"

OOC: MARIO

*Hey!  Mine?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Magical Menagerie - the Front Room*

The door opened again and Rifa came out with something very tiny wrapped in her arms.  "Now you, its only a baby so you have to be gentle," she cautioned him as she handed the tiny little bundle to Patrik.

It was about the size of a baby bird but it most certainly looked like a dog.  Maybe a beagle, Patrik wasn't really sure.  But it had telltale signs poking from its sides, two feathery wings infact.  Currently, the creature was fast asleep.

OOC: Patrik


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Gringotts Bank*

"Who is Terry?" Hanh asks Daniel with some confusion.  When she saw Wille arrive, she waves her hand at him.  "Hey there! Did you get anything good?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Ollivanders*

Ollivander peered at the wand in Six's hand while he measured her.  First shoulder to finger, then wrist to elbow, then shoulder to floor, knee to armpit and finally around Six's head.  

"Ah yes. Every Ollivander wand has a core of a powerful magical substance.  We use unicorn hairs, phoenix tail feathers, and the heartstrings of dragons.  No two wands are the same, just as no two unicorns dragons, or phoenixes are quite the same."

Pointing to Six's wand, he continued, "Unlike the wands in my shop, this one carries within it a core consisting of one feather from a pink boa."  He folded his arms and glanced at Six.  "It has only a certain number of uses before it will lose its power and you'll have to have the core replaced."

OOC:  SIX


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 3, 2003)

"Yeah, the 'Rainbow Moon Heart Ache' spell wouldn't work. So you're really saying it needs new batteries?  Do you have any spare Pink Boa feathers around, anywhere? And how many charges are left?" A thought hits her. "Say...you wouldn't happen to know where I can get stuff made in a Similar way, would you?  Other wands, rings, amulets, brooches, that kind of thing?"


----------



## psychognome (Jul 3, 2003)

Patrik looks at the little bundle in his arms and smiles very widely.

"Oh my gosh, it's so cute! Look at 'im!" he says quite excitedly. He then rethinks his statement. "Er, is it a he or a she?"

"Now, how much for this little tyke? I should have enough, I exchanged all of my muggle money into magical currency. I'll take him and whatever food and other stuff he might need!" Patrik says, sounding very excited.

_It's so tiny, and so cute! I just have to get it!_ he thinks. _Maybe going insane isn't so bad after all._ he then adds, grinning amusedly.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 4, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Magical Menagerie - the Pellet Room*
> 
> Pikachu pointed to this and that and this and that...it seemed he wanted everything.  Reaching out with one yellow paw, he was about to grab one of the pellets and stick it in his mouth when suddenly - out of nowhere - a tiny little fairy cane flying to to slap his hand.
> 
> ...




"Pika Peekachu." [She's right, we have to pay for it before]

"Please could you give me a bit of this one, the yellow ones, mmm and also those ones with the stripes. Oh and I know he likes them, but do they make a balanced diet? I wouldn't want him get a stomachache. It's my... first Pikachu and I'm afraid I don't know much about them. Don't you have a booklet or something on how to train them? Oh and do you have any toy for him?" Mario asks the fairy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KitanaVorr_
> The nylon cover read "What to do with Umbrellas for the Unintiated."




"Uninitiated? I take it that means not quite learned in the arcane arts. Heh, I'm happy to leave magic to the experts." Festy smiles, "To be more precise I'm interested in getting it enchanted to slow the user down to a safe speed when falling, so they don't get hurt."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 4, 2003)

*OoC:* Hanh, just drop me off to any of the places you feel is good.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 5, 2003)

"No, I've never been to a wizarding school , till today I didn't even know there were real wizards, let alone schools for them. "


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jul 5, 2003)

"Terry? Terry Bogard, you know, from the Fatal Fury series, later shows up in the SNK King of Fighters games? His father murdered by Geese Howard, whom he later defeats?" Dan smiles. "Or not. I just think he's cool."

"Do you think I should go out and look for some gear though?" Daniel adresses the question to everyone in the room. "I feel sorta out of my element here."


----------



## ThoughtBubble (Jul 13, 2003)

"Actually, I think I'm gonna go see if I can find any enchanted bracers or gloves real quick. Being hit less would be good. I'll be back in a minute."

Daniel exchanges a wad of cash and then goes running out the door. 

OOC: Sorry this is late. Feel free to just say that I don't find any.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 17, 2003)

OOC- KitanaVorr is this game still alive?


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 17, 2003)

OOC: I think Kitty is probably having trouble with moving house, as I haven't seen her online for a week or two.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

OOC: Sorry for the wait!  Thanks for being patient.


Finally everyone was done with their purchases

...food was bought for Pikachu (of course he vetoed anything that talked back, moved or even smelled funny)

...a tiny baby dogbird was bought by Patrik who also recieved a little basket to put her in (the dogbird is a she)

...Festy ended up with the umbrella in one hand with only the cryptic remark "things are never what they seem"

...Tim got a brochure for Wierd Al's Wizarding school.  It looked like it was located in Ithaca but where he wasn't sure yet since he didn't know the area.

...Six got booted from Ollivanders as he yelled out grumpily  "I'm not a junk store!  Come back when you want a REAL wand!"

So now the intrepid group had stepped out of Diagon Alley and began to head down the street of The Commons once they stepped out of Moonshadow Tavern.  Vivi continued to lead the group further downhill toward the frozen lake - the cold wind biting into their skin (especially Wille's), the snow clogging into their boots, and the walk making their legs sore.

Finally they came upon a small building not too far from the lake in the marina area.  It looked like any other warehouse, but it had beautiful outcropping onto the frozen lake.  Everyone could imagine how beautiful it must be in the summer.

On the outside it said "Fisherman's Grill" and Vivi led them inside the rather empty restaurant.  From the back comes a very scruffy-looking man, wiping his hands on a towel.  There's an apron around his waist and a squint in his eye.

"What're you bringing for me today, Vivi?" he asks just as Hanh struggles not to faint from joy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2003)

Before leaving Festy exchanges his unspent cash for normal currency and occupies himself on the way to the warehouse with trying to turn the umbrella back inside-in. Once he catches sight of Snake though he forgets the umbrella and digs up his mental wish list.

"Business," Festy hastily answers, rubbing his hands together, "I'm looking for a suppressed SOCOM, a G36 with a bipod, night-vision goggles and some kevlar. Not to mention ammo and maybe some kewl fatigues... Got a can of teflon on hand?"


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 21, 2003)

Six dusts herself down.  "Jeez, all I asked for was wand batteries." She follows on behind as everyone leaves to get snake (exchanging her money back, of course).

When they get there, she ponders for a moment, trying to remember something. "Ah.  Yeah.  I'm looking for a bandana.  You might recognise it, It's brown and says limitless on it..."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2003)

Wille rolls his eyes despite the freezing cold.
"Six, you _do_ realize that we aren't in a video game, don't you? Hey, somebody want to tell me which way the dojo was? I need to ask if they can get this damn suit working..."


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 21, 2003)

"Will, you _do_ realise that we've been introduced to a video game character, by a video game character, while some of us are wearing suits that belong to video game characters, that they got from beating up video game characters, that they were able to do because they increase in power in stages like some video game characters?" Six folds her arms. "I put it to you that we are, in fact, in a video game.  It's like a geeky version of _Scream_.  Either that or a hyper-realistic version of a massive self-insert crossover fanfic."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 21, 2003)

"I'm more likely to buy the dream explanation than video game."
Wille then proceeds to wave the matter away with his hand.
"Anyway, it's not really relevant at this point."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 21, 2003)

"The bandana's one of his unique, err, thingamejigs. It wouldn't be easy to part with something like that, it was earned through hard work," Festy explains to Six.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 21, 2003)

"I guess I am probably being dense, since everybody else seem to know you already, but I'm Mario and I'm happy to meet you, mister...?"
Mario offers politely his hand to the man.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 22, 2003)

jemal stares at six as she says they're in a video game, shaking his head and mumbling

"must...resist..urge..to...attack..companions.
Desire...To...Destroy...Rising..."


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 22, 2003)

Six turns to Festy. "Yeah, but Snake's an all American hero.  Surely he would have realised the business opportunites of a bandana that provides limitless ammo. Either way, Otacon made more than one stealth camo, maybe there was more than one bandana?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 22, 2003)

"Maybe, but you gotta find out how they're made first, might not be replicable," Festy suggests.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 22, 2003)

Tim actually looks up from reading the brochure to see who's attracting all the fuss. 

"I guess you're Solid Snake ?  Pleased to meet you. I'm Tim. "


----------



## psychognome (Jul 25, 2003)

"Hmmm... so, we're running into characters from video games and other forms of fictional entertainment. Wille's actually got Sub Zero's suit, Six has been turned into a freaking Sailor Moon chick, Lichtenhart's got that gosh darned Pikachu running around with him, and now I've got this little cute doggy birdie! Either this is all a dream, which I doubt 'cause it would be too much of a coincidence that all of you EN Worlders would be present in _my_ dream, and I don't believe in coincidence... and we can't all be going insane, 'cause that would be another big coincidence! I can't figure out a good, sensible explanation to all this!!!"

Patrik stops to take a breath, seems to think of something and then he speaks again.

"Hey, I think somebody said this already, but what if we're just characters being played in a great roleplaying game somewhere? Now that would be a blast, eh?"

Patrik slowly cradles the sleeping dog bird in his arms. _I've gotta come up with a proper name for her,_ he thinks. _Can't have a pet without a proper name._


----------

